# [Allianz - Antonidas] Levelstopp-Projekt "Zeitreise" sucht...



## Armalyte (16. Juni 2015)

Sei gegrüßt!

Die *Levelstopp-Gilde "Zeitreise"* auf dem *Realm "Antonidas" (PvE)* rekrutiert wieder.

_Levelstopp-Projekte setzen sich als Ziel, den alten Content von WoW nochmal bewusst zu durchlaufen. Hierbei steht das gemeinsame Questen, Raiden und/oder Erfolge sammeln an erster Stelle. Erst wenn der aktuelle Levelstopp-Content weitestgehend ausgereizt ist, wird die Levelstopp-Grenze angehoben. So können Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger aber auch diejenigen, die den alten und geschätzten Content nochmal erleben wollen, diesen ohne Druck genießen._

*Du bist...*
... interessiert an einem Levelstopp-Projekt
... freundlich und hilfsbereit
... ein Gelegenheitsspieler, dem Schule/Beruf und Freunde/Familie oder auch sein Level100-Mainchar wichtig sind

*Dann bieten wir dir...*
... eine erfahrene Gilde (existiert erfolgreich seit Mitte 2013)
... ausnahmslos nette Mitspieler, die dir bei Bedarf gerne unter die Arme greifen
... lustige und zielstrebige Raids am Mittwoch und Samstag von 19:30 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr
... diverse interessante Gildenevents (Schnitzeljagd, PvP-/Haustierevents etc.) am Montag (ab 19:30 Uhr)

Seit Ende Mai 2015 haben wir die Scherbenwelt (Burning Crusade) verlassen und haben uns nach Nordend (WotLK) aufgemacht; für viele das Lieblingsaddon.

Wenn du mit uns gemeinsam Nordend erkunden und die Raids wie z.B. Naxxramas oder Ulduar nicht nur abfarmen sondern richtg spielen willst, dann schau doch mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei.

Bei Fragen stehen wir dir dort oder ingame gerne zur Verfügung.

Die Zeitreisenden


----------

